# Woke up to this great news smh



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Had my car for a year and that tmps light been on since I was approved to drive by the person at the greenhub, never had a problem cause my tires are fine and its just a sensor error.. now im completely screwed


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Go pay to have your tires rotated, balanced or aligned. You might pay 59.99 or something like that. Go to a place like sears so the receipt says Hundai Sonata. That should do the trick.

My car took a dump because of the alternator a few weeks ago, with pax in the car and they reported it.
They wanted proof of repairs. I showed them proof that i purchased an alternator. They kept wanting proof of repair work, but i kept insisting that i did work myself.
They finally reactivated my car.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Heard this many times. Pax reporting "Check engine light", or any minor issue like the driver who was using duct tape for their head lights...

My old car had at least 2 dashboard lights, for at least 12 months, one was check engine light, I also had a broken windshield for almost two weeks...No one said anything untill I got it fixed. Also had an engine mount problem, car goes crazy when going up hill, very noisy, that lasted for about 6 months....One of my friends was involved in an accident, pocketed insurance money, and still drives with a smashed pax door, it has been at least 3 months now...

Point being, they reported you bc they did not like you, pax look for any reason to report you & may be get a free ride...Also, it could have been much much worst, consider yourself lucky, it is s repair under $100, geterdone!

Fix your tire, make sure to cover any warning lights in the future.

How low can they go?


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Wow great. You cant just go to the greenhub?


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Hub will get you back on the road sooner. Show receipt, ( proof) you are good to go.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Robert finnly said:


> Wow great. You cant just go to the greenhub?


At the hub what if they want to walk out and check the light? 
I would do it by pictures


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> At the hub what if they want to walk out and check the light?
> I would do it by pictures


Good point! Avoid the hub then or park couple of miles away from it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I vecro my tablet over the display at a angle on my dash so only I can see the display. Nothing is wrong with my car, it's a still fairly brand new Prius. I just don't like the pax seeing the battery light flash for a second if I missjudge the drop on a slope, or the the low air pressure on a tire that tells me that soon as their A$$ is out of the car, I'll go to the service station and refill it. Also, because it's new, every 5000 miles it's programmed to say "service required" on the display until I get it in to the dealership for it's PM. If it shows up on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday, that bad boy is waiting til Monday to get in cuz I'm not missing my money making weekend days and that is between me and Burien Toyota. Don't have the time to explain this to pax and don't care too.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Good point! Avoid the hub then or park couple of miles away from it.


tell them you took an uber there


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> tell them you took an uber there


They will ask what's wrong with your car...Just send pic, play it safe.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mine has been on 2 years. I put a piece of black tape over it. Tada!


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I vecro my tablet over the display at a angle on my dash so only I can see the display. Nothing is wrong with my car, it's a still fairly brand new Prius. I just don't like the pax seeing the battery light flash for a second if I missjudge the drop on a slope, or the the low air pressure on a tire that tells me that soon as their A$$ is out of the car, I'll go to the service station and refill it. Also, because it's new, every 5000 miles it's programmed to say "service required" on the display until I get it in to the dealership for it's PM. If it shows up on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday, that bad boy is waiting til Monday to get in cuz I'm not missing my money making weekend days and that is between me and Burien Toyota. Don't have the time to explain this to pax and don't care too.


How can you pad hide your dash?



wk1102 said:


> Mine has been on 2 years. I put a piece of black tape over it. Tada!


So black tape my dash next time any light comes on. Ugh a 3.65 ride is costing me over 300 unreal



Cableguynoe said:


> At the hub what if they want to walk out and check the light?
> I would do it by pictures


Lights off now though


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Cost me $30 + the part to have a tire sensor replaced. Last time I got the sensor straight from ford, was a $90 part but you can get them from AutoZone for around $40


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> How can you pad hide your dash?
> 
> So black tape my dash next time any light comes on. Ugh a 3.65 ride is costing me over 300 unreal
> 
> Lights off now though


I bought some velcro tape:








Then put the fabric side on the back of my tablet ( the soft fabric side because I remove my tablet from the dash when I'm not in the car and I don't want the velco grabbing everything in my backpack.) Then the velcro side on my dash where the two red X's are, and it stays up no matter how bumpy the road is. ( The blue is my tablet.)








When pax ask ( which they rarely do,) I tell them it's for running a separate navigation like Waze or Google, if there is an error or for some reason the navigation in the first app is wrong. Which is true. I've had pax put in the wrong pick up address, then call me and ask why I can't find them. If they are in an area that I don't know well, and all I have is the pick up location THEY put into the Uber app, it's going to keep routing me to their wrong pick up location. Now my Android phone doesn't like running to many apps at one time, so I ask them what is the real address, or what do you see around you. McDonald's? Next to the Safeway store on 45th? Perfect lemme load that on my tablet...ok got it! Walk to the McDonald's, I'll meet you there. Sometimes no matter how you explain it to them, pax don't know how to update their pick up location. Anyways this works for me, and covers the dash except for the speedometer. I wanna see that!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

What kind of a-hole reports you for a TPMS light being on. Ridiculous


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Robert finnly said:


> So black tape my dash next time any light comes on.


I have a Nissan, hit a curb years ago. My light has been on since. I've been told it's either a dead/ dying battery in the sensor or it needs to be recalibrated (for $300) or both. I just cut a square of tape, my tires are fine.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What kind of a-hole reports you for a TPMS light being on. Ridiculous


Paxholes. They think they are some sort of DOT officer, and we are some sort of commercial vehicle. They (paxholes) will report you in the "issues" section of your rider feedback and they will flag you for safety.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Heard this many times. Pax reporting "Check engine light", or any minor issue like the driver who was using duct tape for their head lights...
> 
> My old car had at least 2 dashboard lights, for at least 12 months, one was check engine light, I also had a broken windshield for almost two weeks...No one said anything untill I got it fixed. Also had an engine mount problem, car goes crazy when going up hill, very noisy, that lasted for about 6 months....One of my friends was involved in an accident, pocketed insurance money, and still drives with a smashed pax door, it has been at least 3 months now...
> 
> ...


Under $100? Try $350



crookedhalo said:


> Cost me $30 + the part to have a tire sensor replaced. Last time I got the sensor straight from ford, was a $90 part but you can get them from AutoZone for around $40


How much to put it on did you pay?



Lissetti said:


> I bought some velcro tape:
> View attachment 143320
> 
> Then put the fabric side on the back of my tablet ( the soft fabric side because I remove my tablet from the dash when I'm not in the car and I don't want the velco grabbing everything in my backpack.) Then the velcro side on my dash where the two red X's are, and it stays up no matter how bumpy the road is. ( The blue is my tablet.)
> ...


My dash is behind my steering wheel


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

It cost $30 in labor at the ford dealer to have the part replaced


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What kind of a-hole reports you for a TPMS light being on. Ridiculous


I would have no idea what the light was on for but there being a light on would be a concern to me as paying for a safe reliable car is something that I consider included in the fare.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I have a Nissan, hit a curb years ago. My light has been on since. I've been told it's either a dead/ dying battery in the sensor or it needs to be recalibrated (for $300) or both. I just cut a square of tape, my tires are fine.


So you just taped off the dash basically. I been driving for a year with this light on and boom out of nowhere I'm fked all cause i didnt tape it off, great



Uberfunitis said:


> I would have no idea what the light was on for but there being a light on would be a concern to me as paying for a safe reliable car is something that I consider included in the fare.


Smh your unreal


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Robert finnly said:


> So you just taped off the dash basically. I been driving for a year with this light on and boom out of nowhere I'm fked all cause i didnt tape it off, great


Just take a picture of your tires and send it in... tell them it's a battery issue, which it most ikely is.










wk1102 said:


> Just take a picture of your tires and send it in... tell them it's a battery issue, which it most ikely is.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I vecro my tablet over the display at a angle on my dash so only I can see the display. Nothing is wrong with my car, it's a still fairly brand new Prius. I just don't like the pax seeing the battery light flash for a second if I missjudge the drop on a slope, or the the low air pressure on a tire that tells me that soon as their A$$ is out of the car, I'll go to the service station and refill it. Also, because it's new, every 5000 miles it's programmed to say "service required" on the display until I get it in to the dealership for it's PM. If it shows up on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday, that bad boy is waiting til Monday to get in cuz I'm not missing my money making weekend days and that is between me and Burien Toyota. Don't have the time to explain this to pax and don't care too.


Thank me later. https://www.slime.com/us/products/auto/inflators/12v-auto-/digital-tire-inflator.php


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Thank me later. https://www.slime.com/us/products/auto/inflators/12v-auto-/digital-tire-inflator.php


Thank you, and yes that will help when one of my tires gets a little low. I still like my tablet cover because when that Prius' pre-loaded program goes off every 5000 miles, the entire dash reads " service required." Nothing is wrong with the car, that's just what it's supposed to display for me to keep up on the PM's. Yeah I could keep hitting Display to hide it. But you have to remember to do it every time you start the car. Pax just see that message, and take it to mean my car is about to explode or something.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The tpms light means either one or more of the tires is getting low or one or more of the sensors is bad. If anything, I would mention it to the driver and let them know to check the tire pressures but reporting them is just ridiculous.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I don't understand how Uber can temporarily deactivate a driver because the check engine light or a TPMS light is on. Specifically, I don't understand how Uber has any legal authority to require that every and all systems on a vehicle are operational. If the vehicle can pass the inspection required to license it to drive on the streets, that's all Uber has a right to demand.

Check engine lights can come on for any number of minor reasons - a loose gas cap being the most common. A broken wire to any of the sensors, a batch of bad gasoline that may be causing problems with the O2 sensor in the catalytic converter, a vacuum leak, one of the ignition coils is failing and not providing enough current under a load. None of these are "safety" issues as Uber claims in the message the OP posted. 

What I would to if I got reported for having a faulty TPMS and temporarily deactivated is go to my local quick oil change facility (Jiffy Lube, etc...) and have them check the air pressure on my tires and document the pressure.

I'd then send a copy of the inspection to Uber, tell them there is no requirement for me to have a working TPMS system as part of the state vehicle inspection, and I expect to be reactivated within the hour.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> I don't understand how Uber can temporarily deactivate a driver because the check engine light or a TPMS light is on. Specifically, I don't understand how Uber has any legal authority to require that every and all systems on a vehicle are operational. If the vehicle can pass the inspection required to license it to drive on the streets, that's all Uber has a right to demand.
> 
> Check engine lights can come on for any number of minor reasons - a loose gas cap being the most common. A broken wire to any of the sensors, a batch of bad gasoline that may be causing problems with the O2 sensor in the catalytic converter, a vacuum leak, one of the ignition coils is failing and not providing enough current under a load. None of these are "safety" issues as Uber claims in the message the OP posted.
> 
> ...


Right to demand according to who?

They can demand that your car be at least a 2002 or newer to receive transportation leads from the uber app, they certainly can dictate how operational your car needs to be for them to want to continue giving you transportation leads.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Right to demand according to who?
> 
> They can demand that your car be at least a 2002 or newer to receive transportation leads from the uber app, they certainly can dictate how operational your car needs to be for them to want to continue giving you transportation leads.


Well then Steve...

Please show me in any published document from Uber where it says that any and all systems on your car must be in 100% working order for you to drive for Uber.

Where does it end? If the low level light for your washer fluid reservoir is defective, can Uber shut you down until it is repaired? What if your sunroof doesn't retract? Or the CD player doesn't work?

We're sorry Steve, but we received a complaint that the seat warmer for the passenger side seat in your vehicle doesn't work. Please go spend the $682 necessary to have it repaired and contact us about reinstatement when you do.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Well then Steve...
> 
> Please show me in any published document from Uber where it says that any and all systems on your car must be in 100% working order for you to drive for Uber.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes they can.

They have the determining factor to go as far as they deem necessary. Its their app and their leads.

When you raise billions of dollars to develop an app and market it across the globe, you can set lower standards.

Uber has the power here. What they have are leads for people that want a ride. They can determine who they want to send them to. As long as they are not doing so in a discriminatory manner, who says they cant?

Their vehicle requirement on the website says vehicle in good condition. What is good condition? Thats for uber to determine. Would not having any possible mechanical issues as indicated by your indicator lights determine what good condition means? Id say thats an easy way of determining at a glance. Further inspection would be ideal to know if theres anything hidden not indicated by the sensors.

Usually when theres smoke, theres fire.

Can you guarantee that the light is only on because of a bad sensor? Or are you just saying that to avoid being deactivated and actually fixing the problem?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> Heard this many times. Pax reporting "Check engine light", or any minor issue like the driver who was using duct tape for their head lights...
> 
> My old car had at least 2 dashboard lights, for at least 12 months, one was check engine light, I also had a broken windshield for almost two weeks...No one said anything untill I got it fixed. Also had an engine mount problem, car goes crazy when going up hill, very noisy, that lasted for about 6 months....One of my friends was involved in an accident, pocketed insurance money, and still drives with a smashed pax door, it has been at least 3 months now...
> 
> ...





Lissetti said:


> I vecro my tablet over the display at a angle on my dash so only I can see the display. Nothing is wrong with my car, it's a still fairly brand new Prius. I just don't like the pax seeing the battery light flash for a second if I missjudge the drop on a slope, or the the low air pressure on a tire that tells me that soon as their A$$ is out of the car, I'll go to the service station and refill it. Also, because it's new, every 5000 miles it's programmed to say "service required" on the display until I get it in to the dealership for it's PM. If it shows up on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday, that bad boy is waiting til Monday to get in cuz I'm not missing my money making weekend days and that is between me and Burien Toyota. Don't have the time to explain this to pax and don't care too.


I had the service required on my Prius for the past 8 months. If you click a few buttons it will go away. But you have to do it each time you start the car.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I had the service required on my Prius for the past 8 months. If you click a few buttons it will go away. But you have to do it each time you start the car.


Yep, I've done that, but my Prius is an Exchange Lease car (owned by Uber.) I go more than a week without bringing it in after that message pops up on my display, and I get a phone call telling me that they know that the car is showing it's due for a PM and to make an appointment ASAP.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Yes, yes they can.
> 
> They have the determining factor to go as far as they deem necessary. Its their app and their leads.
> 
> ...


If they care that much how come they've never even SEEN my car? They have no idea or care except to appease a complaining pax.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I don't understand how Uber can temporarily deactivate a driver because the check engine light or a TPMS light is on. Specifically, I don't understand how Uber has any legal authority to require that every and all systems on a vehicle are operational. If the vehicle can pass the inspection required to license it to drive on the streets, that's all Uber has a right to demand.
> 
> Check engine lights can come on for any number of minor reasons - a loose gas cap being the most common. A broken wire to any of the sensors, a batch of bad gasoline that may be causing problems with the O2 sensor in the catalytic converter, a vacuum leak, one of the ignition coils is failing and not providing enough current under a load. None of these are "safety" issues as Uber claims in the message the OP posted.
> 
> ...


Agreed fully. This 3.50 ride has a chance to leave me homeless. If i knew who reported me man i wish


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If they care that much how come they've never even SEEN my car? They have no idea or care except to appease a complaining pax.


Its unreal they just take a pax word that easy


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What kind of a-hole reports you for a TPMS light being on. Ridiculous


Someone that wants a cheaper ride than they already paid.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you, and yes that will help when one of my tires gets a little low. I still like my tablet cover because when that Prius' pre-loaded program goes off every 5000 miles, the entire dash reads " service required." Nothing is wrong with the car, that's just what it's supposed to display for me to keep up on the PM's. Yeah I could keep hitting Display to hide it. But you have to remember to do it every time you start the car. Pax just see that message, and take it to mean my car is about to explode or something.


Curious to what a PM is?
Clearing the "service required" light is not hard. Different years have different methods. I have a Gen2 Prius and I basically hold the odometer button down when I press <start> button. Google for your year and follow instructions.
I do my own oil changes. I clear the service light after I'm done, and I'm good for another 5000 miles.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If they care that much how come they've never even SEEN my car? They have no idea or care except to appease a complaining pax.


I agree theyve never seen mine either. Logistically, its easier and cheaper to allow reports to weed the drivers out in most cases. So a report comes in, driver deactivated and driver has to submit proof that the issue was fixed.



Robert finnly said:


> Its unreal they just take a pax word that easy


Its a temporary deactivation. They have to take the pax word for it. Now younl just show them whether the pax was reporting a false problem or you actually fix your car.

Minimal effort


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I used to have a problem with a faulty sensor . I bought one of those doohickeys that you plug into the dash and it gives you a readout on your cell phone as to what the problem is. The program had a way to turn off the light. It would eventually come back on, but you could take a photo of the dash with the light off as well as a photo of your tires and that should be enough for uber.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Yes, yes they can.
> 
> They have the determining factor to go as far as they deem necessary. Its their app and their leads.
> 
> ...


Again I'll ask you to show me anything from Uber where it states what systems in a vehicle must be operational for the vehicle to be driver for Uber, and that you will be temporarily deactivated if there is a report they aren't.

You can't, because there isn't one.

Does Uber advise the driver they got a report about a dash light and are investigating it further? Do they send the driver to a nearby Greenlight hub for a visual inspection by Uber field personnel? Maybe reaching out to the driver to see what, if any, problem there might be?

Absolutely not! Instead, they take the most drastic step possible - deactivation. We got a report you have a dash light on. You can't drive until you prove otherwise. Let us know when you get it fixed, and we'll go from there.

And what is the issue that led to this deactivation? A TPMS sensor. Not a report of an exhaust leak, missing lug nuts or wheel studs, defective hesdlights, inoperable windshield wipers, cracked windshield, missing seat belts or something worse, but a lowly TPMS light.

This is an example the sort of Uber corporate hubris that has dragged this company to new lows, and is partially responsible for the "180 Days of Change" HR promotion that is ongoing.

As I've said before - one of the most common problems to cause a check engine light to come on is a loose gas cap. Other common problems are faulty O2 sensors in the catalytic converter, and faulty sensors in the mass airflow (MAF) unit. Are these vital safety issues that have to be immediately repaired to insure the safety of the passengers, or are these items of a less pressing nature? Should the driver be allowed to drive, or should s/he be given a time frame to complete the repairs before deactivation - say 30-60 days?

Or should Uber just overreact and take the unverified word of a passenger as Gospel and suspend a driver? Guilty until proven innocent.

What's next - Uber tracks and cross matches NHTSA and/or manufacturer recall notices against the make, model, and VIN of the vehicle you drive, and automatically suspends you until repairs are made?

"We're sorry Steve, but as you are aware there is a factory recall for a possibly faulty arm on the lift gate window wiper assembly. Although GM has indicated the vehicles involved are safe to drive, we at Uber take passenger safety very seriously. As a result, you will be unable to operate this vehicle until the needed repair(s) are completed and we receive proof thereof. We are aware that due to a lack of replacement parts, there may be as much as a 60 day delay in getting the repairs done, and all we can say is... it sucks to be you. Stay in touch, and remember we are here to help you in any way possible. Much love! /s/ - Your friends at Uber"


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Robert finnly said:


> Had my car for a year and that tmps light been on since I was approved to drive by the person at the greenhub, never had a problem cause my tires are fine and its just a sensor error.. now im completely screwed


Do a YouTube search on how to reset the sensor. I had this issue with my Toyota a few months ago. Held down the reset button in the glove compartment and started the car like the instructions said and after a few tries the light went off.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

*GOOD CONDITION*.

That is the standard. Who defines good condition?

Uber does. How is it documented? When you receive a deactivation notice for failing that standard. Its pretty simple.

Would you buy a car as "good condition" if it had the check engine light on?

Should uber take YOUR word for it that its just a sensor problem?

The pax is concerned with a light. They report it.

Driver replies "its just a sensor malfunction"

So both "words" must be considered by uber.

What does pax have to gain? Maybe a free ride. What does the driver have to gain? Not having to spend an undeterminate amount of money to fix it. So who has more incentive to lie about it?

again, its as much a perception issue as it is a safety issue. Will a little dent on the front corner panel make the vehicle unsafe to drive? No, but youll be deactivated just the same until you can show it was fixed.

I get it, repairs suck and cost money, but this is Ubers business. They can send leads to whomever they want and they dont want to send it to cars with cosmetic issues cars not to be considered in good condition. None of us would ever pay "good condition" prices for a vehicle that has a check engine light on, or any light on, even if you can confirm its a sensor issue.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Curious to what a PM is?
> Clearing the "service required" light is not hard. Different years have different methods. I have a Gen2 Prius and I basically hold the odometer button down when I press <start> button. Google for your year and follow instructions.
> I do my own oil changes. I clear the service light after I'm done, and I'm good for another 5000 miles.


Preventative Maintenance. But as I stated earlier, the car belongs to Uber, so they know where that light goes on, and if I don't get it in within a week, I get a phone call telling me it needs to go in. I don't want the pax seeing that message during that time and reporting me so I cover it just in case I get out of the car and forget to reset the display before the pax get in, such as like down at the ferry terminals.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Some cars have TPMS sensor on the spare donut tire. Try filling up that tire.

My local auto zone and pep boys will diagnose the check engine light for free.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Imagine the bad press Uber would receive if they receive a report from a passenger that there was some warning light on, and Uber does nothing about that report. Later that vehicle craps out on a bridge with a passenger in the vehicle and gets hit by a tractor hauling a heavy load behind them and kills said passenger. It is a liability issue Uber can not just sit on reported safety issues.


----------



## zenkikat (Jul 28, 2017)

I had 1 ant in the car and the rider gave me a 1 star rating and reported me for a cleanliness issue. Idk how he got in there anyways. Whatever


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

zenkikat said:


> I had 1 ant in the car and the rider gave me a 1 star rating and reported me for a cleanliness issue. Idk how he got in there anyways. Whatever


Wait.....do you mean another Uber driver in the car with you or an actual insect ant? Cuz in case you notice on this board we refer to each other as Ants. Why? Cuz #1 The little cars moving by around by rider app looks like moving little ants on your screen. #2 Cuz as an independent contractor, Uber has the power to step on you and squash you like an Ant at any time.


----------



## zenkikat (Jul 28, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Wait.....do you mean another Uber driver in the car with you or an actual insect ant? Cuz in case you notice on this board we refer to each other as Ants. Why? Cuz #1 The little cars moving by around by rider app looks like moving little ants on your screen. #2 Cuz as an independent contractor, Uber has the power to step on you and squash you like an Ant at any time.


A poor little insect


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> *GOOD CONDITION*.
> 
> That is the standard. Who defines good condition?
> 
> ...


"Good condition" is a subjective term. Everyone has a different opinion and/or definition of what the term means, therefore it is virtually impossible to enforce in a contract, because the definition is so subjective and ambiguous.

It's much like saying that your vehicle must be "clean", and you must be "well dressed" - what exactly do those terms mean?

Let's say you drive wearing loafers, slacks, and a white button-down shirt. Compared to the driver who wears sneakers, cut-off jeans and a baggy T-shirt, you are well dressed. Compared to the driver who wears a formal tuxedo, you aren't.

I've asked twice before for you to show me something, anything, from Uber that defines what "good condition" of a vehicle is. As before, you can't, because there isn't one.

So what we have is a company that just kinda makes up the rules as they go along - which leaves them wide open for a lawsuit.

If I was the OP and Uber deactivated me for a "check engine" light being on, I'd request arbitration and seek damages in the amount of my average daily pay for every day I wasn't able to drive.

And I'd probably win, because...

"There is a general rule that a court will construe ambiguous contract terms against the drafter of the agreement. But this rule only applies where one contracting party is in a superior bargaining position, usually either as a result of greater experience or the assistance of counsel.*"*

If "good condition" isn't an ambiguous contract term, I don't know what is.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> "Good condition" is a subjective term. Everyone has a different opinion and/or definition of what the term means, therefore it is virtually impossible to enforce in a contract, because the definition is so subjective and ambiguous.
> 
> It's much like saying that your vehicle must be "clean", and you must be "well dressed" - what exactly do those terms mean?
> 
> ...


Good condition is pretty universally accepted to mean that there are no defects that can interfere with the SAFE operation of the vehicle, and a TPMS fault would most definitely be considered a fault that could interfere with the safe operation of the vehicle (since the computer cannot determine what state the tire is actually in). Furthermore, the TPMS system is a safety system, so any fault in that system would be considered a major fault. As stated before, if Uber decided to NOT act on it, and it did turn out that your tire was failing and you kept driving on it, it blew out while going 65+ on the highway, you end up in an accident that kills the pax, then they would be potentially liable for not having taken action.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Paxholes. They think they are some sort of DOT officer, and we are some sort of commercial vehicle. They (paxholes) will report you in the "issues" section of your rider feedback and they will flag you for safety.


Some of these paxholes don't even have a car but think their ASE Certified Master Mechanics. I love all the non drivers that feel the need to give turn by turn directions but I just assume that's because of a previous rideshare driver. Just the fact that Uber and Lyft will let people sign up and drive without even knowing if they can read a GPS or understand East from West is shocking. I always thought at least Lyft did a road test lol, when I signed up with them the Lyft Representative activated like 6 people In the hour I was there. It was basically a Drivers License check and vehicle inspection $$$.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I vecro my tablet over the display at a angle on my dash so only I can see the display. Nothing is wrong with my car, it's a still fairly brand new Prius. I just don't like the pax seeing the battery light flash for a second if I missjudge the drop on a slope, or the the low air pressure on a tire that tells me that soon as their A$$ is out of the car, I'll go to the service station and refill it. Also, because it's new, every 5000 miles it's programmed to say "service required" on the display until I get it in to the dealership for it's PM. If it shows up on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday, that bad boy is waiting til Monday to get in cuz I'm not missing my money making weekend days and that is between me and Burien Toyota. Don't have the time to explain this to pax and don't care too.


Why should a Pax worry about this? It is none of their business! I have an engine light coming on my car also now. I'm thinking of getting some of that 3M filter plastic so you cannot see something from an angle.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

In the car business along time ago, I came across a car dealer that would drill with the thinnest drillbit you could down into the lightbulb. He'd fill in the plastic with resin and would get away with it. Karma caught up to him, died crashing into the back of a truck.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> Good condition is pretty universally accepted to mean that there are no defects that can interfere with the SAFE operation of the vehicle, and a TPMS fault would most definitely be considered a fault that could interfere with the safe operation of the vehicle (since the computer cannot determine what state the tire is actually in). Furthermore, the TPMS system is a safety system, so any fault in that system would be considered a major fault. As stated before, if Uber decided to NOT act on it, and it did turn out that your tire was failing and you kept driving on it, it blew out while going 65+ on the highway, you end up in an accident that kills the pax, then they would be potentially liable for not having taken action.


This is from Kelley Blue Book. Notice, the only use of the word "safety" is in the definition for an excellent vehicle --


Excellent condition means that the vehicle looks new, is in excellent mechanical condition and needs no reconditioning. This vehicle has never had any paint or body work and is free of rust. The vehicle has a clean Title History and will pass a smog and safety inspection. The engine compartment is clean, with no fluid leaks and is free of any wear or visible defects. The vehicle also has complete and verifiable service records. Less than 5 percent of all used vehicles fall into this category.
Good condition means that the vehicle is free of any major defects. This vehicle has a clean Title History, the paint, body and interior have only minor (if any) blemishes, and there are no major mechanical problems. There should be little or no rust on this vehicle. The tires match and have substantial tread wear left. A "good" vehicle will need some reconditioning to be sold at retail. Most consumer owned vehicles fall into this category.
Fair condition means that the vehicle has some mechanical or cosmetic defects and needs servicing but is still in reasonable running condition. This vehicle has a clean Title History, the paint, body and/or interior need work performed by a professional. The tires may need to be replaced. There may be some repairable rust damage.
Poor condition means that the vehicle has severe mechanical and/or cosmetic defects and is in poor running condition. The vehicle may have problems that cannot be readily fixed such as a damaged frame or a rusted-through body. A vehicle with a branded title (salvage, flood, etc.) or unsubstantiated mileage is considered "poor." A vehicle in poor condition may require an independent appraisal to determine its value.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> "Good condition" is a subjective term. Everyone has a different opinion and/or definition of what the term means, therefore it is virtually impossible to enforce in a contract, because the definition is so subjective and ambiguous.
> 
> It's much like saying that your vehicle must be "clean", and you must be "well dressed" - what exactly do those terms mean?
> 
> ...


If you were to use the term good condition in an ad selling a car, it would be considered puffing. Absolutely no guarantee of anything.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Why should a Pax worry about this? It is none of their business! I have an engine light coming on my car also now. I'm thinking of getting some of that 3M filter plastic so you cannot see something from an angle.


I've had this discussion with pax before. Just because they've had a bad encounter with a few bad Ants, or have heard Uber horror stories, don't assume we all are the same. I myself have been cut off in traffic, tailgated, of nearly side swiped by other Ants who did not know I was also an Ant because I was in my personal vehicle, a VW GTI ( which BTW can smoke a Prius any day.)

I've been to the airport Queue and seen Prius' with body parts duct taped and coat hanger wired on to the car. My Prius is factory new looking at nearly a year old. I have pax literally start looking for something wrong and when I ask why they say because I'm a American, a female driver and they don't see too many of those, I drive properly and safely, my car is mint, so therefore there must be a catch. They are so used to the bad Ants that I literally had to pull over and tell a lady to get out of my car because I considered her back seat driving borderline harassment. (Telling me that the red octagon sign said stop and other insults because in her words "Anyone who has a decent education or decent skills would never choose to be an Uber driver. Uber drivers are drivers because they can't do anything else in life.") I am a current college student so it was a double insult.

So..... that's the type of pax who cares that your engine light is on.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> Had my car for a year and that tmps light been on since I was approved to drive by the person at the greenhub, never had a problem cause my tires are fine and its just a sensor error.. now im completely screwed


I was in the car business for 15 years. Have someone pull the bulb if you want. Problem solved. $50 max. Just check your tires with a good gauge.

That Pax was an assholio



Uberfunitis said:


> I would have no idea what the light was on for but there being a light on would be a concern to me as paying for a safe reliable car is something that I consider included in the fare.


I would throw you out of my vehicle.



MoreTips said:


> In the car business along time ago, I came across a car dealer that would drill with the thinnest drillbit you could down into the lightbulb. He'd fill in the plastic with resin and would get away with it. Karma caught up to him, died crashing into the back of a truck.


MoreTips, Turn that frown upside down unless you are TK. LOL

What size drill bit did Dude use? Thanks!! : )


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Personally i'm in agreement with uber,

check lights are a serious issue, (need service lights however not so much)

Normally TPMS can be adressed temporarily by hitting up a wawa or a 711 and checking the air pressure.


If not then there's an issue with safety sensors or your driving on a flat tire.


None of these is "good enough" condition to be taking customers.


Now if uber drags it's feet for more than a few hours to reactivate you...



Well this is a problem with uber, and one of many reasons i'd rather be in a taxi.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Personally i'm in agreement with uber,
> 
> check lights are a serious issue, (need service lights however not so much)
> 
> ...


Taxi Troll.

I want Pax like you to take a Cab too


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> Had my car for a year and that tmps light been on since I was approved to drive by the person at the greenhub, never had a problem cause my tires are fine and its just a sensor error.. now im completely screwed


Can't u just say the rider lied and send picture of yr tires. They did say send a pic when it's fixed. They're fixed already.
Now cover the light. A nice perfect square of black electrical tape should be good. Ignore the idiots on the forum who will tell you everything must be fixed or yr a bad person. Uber is a trashy service so it doesn't matter. This aint 2014, things have changed.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Personally i'm in agreement with uber,
> 
> check lights are a serious issue, (need service lights however not so much)
> 
> ...


It's a sensor. We used to drive withput sensors cuz they didn't exist, and the cars went just fine. Uber is a trashy service. The rider is a cheap bastard who likes punishing people. If he thought the wheels weren't working right, why did he just sit thru the ride? Way to be one of _them._



MoreTips said:


> Some of these paxholes don't even have a car but think their ASE Certified Master Mechanics. I love all the non drivers that feel the need to give turn by turn directions but I just assume that's because of a previous rideshare driver. Just the fact that Uber and Lyft will let people sign up and drive without even knowing if they can read a GPS or understand East from West is shocking. I always thought at least Lyft did a road test lol, when I signed up with them the Lyft Representative activated like 6 people In the hour I was there. It was basically a Drivers License check and vehicle inspection $$$.


Lyft does background checks. I went for lic, ins, vehicle inspect and orientation with about 15 other people, then we have to wait to be activated. These services cost next to nothing tho, so why would they care? They need cars on the road and they aint raising pay.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Flacco said:


> MoreTips, Turn that frown upside down unless you are TK. LOL
> 
> What size drill bit did Dude use? Thanks!! : )


Probably less than a 1mm, this was on the late seventy and eighty models back in the early 90's. I don't know if it would be a very good idea on newer cars, end up shorting out the whole dash lol. This guy had a reputation for being your definition of a sleazy car salesman/dishonest mechanic.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What kind of a-hole reports you for a TPMS light being on. Ridiculous


The type who knows tire pressure is extremely important for road safety. They don't know it's a bad signal from a bad sensor.


----------



## anonymouswon (Feb 10, 2017)

It could easily be your spare tire too, I'd check that before you spend money on sensors...they can get pricy. I used to work at a dealer and this problem was pretty common...most spares are rarely checked unless needed, and most also have sensors.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Robert finnly said:


> So you just taped off the dash basically. I been driving for a year with this light on and boom out of nowhere I'm fked all cause i didnt tape it off, great
> 
> Smh your unreal


Dude, you cant be serious.

I am 100% with the rider. If that tpms sensor is low its likely your tires are have low pressure and seeing as how Uber is getting to the bottom of drivers, there will be drivers that wont fix this without a nudge from Uber and literally put other riders/drivers on the road at risk but it was kind of dickish for the rider to not ask you about it.

Have you even checked your tire pressure?

If your tire pressure is good, take your car to some random tire shop. I had a bad tpms one day and it was replaced for $20. (they are rated for about 90,000 miles and do run on a battery so its a common problem. (it wont be $300 unless you have a special car like an electric or expensive car)

Sure you can tape over it, but if its the day time and the tape is noticeable, its probably going make the riders even more nervous. Maybe post a picture of your girlfriend/boyfriend (whatever tickles you) or kid on your dash to cover it.

I had a leaky tire once that would get low enough to set the TPMS sensor about once every week or so (I buy mine online and have my neighborhood tire shop to install it, its a lot cheaper this way).. but I do not have a road hazard warranty or anything. Anyhow, the tire still had 90% tread left on it and filling it up at home with my compressor took all but 30 seconds. I did have a rider ask me about it but I told him it literally just came on when I was turning the corner to pick you up. (Truth is, it probably went off earlier in the day but I refuse to pay $2 for a couple pounds of air when I can do it at home for free.) Of course I knew how fast the tire will deflate so its not like that trip would not be completed making that rider miss his flight or whatever. Only dropped a pound a day or so.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I frequently disagree with steveK2016 but i think he's right. Uber has the right in the contract to terminate for any reason, sure you can fight it but i don't see you winning. In my state if the check engine light is on you don't pass inspection. Uber in order to cover their ass is going to take the strictest interpretation. Light is on, it would not pass inspection, therefore may not be in good shape. Sideline till proven otherwise. That's what i would do.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Robert finnly said:


> Had my car for a year and that tmps light been on since I was approved to drive by the person at the greenhub, never had a problem cause my tires are fine and its just a sensor error.. now im completely screwed


The TMPS light comes up if the air valve messes up. I just changed the tires on my car and the tire place didn't have the right TPMS valves available, so they scheduled another service day to get them done. But they used a wood mallet and hit around the tires and the TPMS light went off. For 6 days I drove with the light coming on and off, I just get out and kicked the tire and the light would come off.
Is unfortunate that the report you got from that pax cost you that much, all for a free credit on a ride.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What kind of a-hole reports you for a TPMS light being on. Ridiculous


Uberfunitis...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I frequently disagree with steveK2016 but i think he's right. Uber has the right in the contract to terminate for any reason, sure you can fight it but i don't see you winning. In my state if the check engine light is on you don't pass inspection. Uber in order to cover their ass is going to take the strictest interpretation. Light is on, it would not pass inspection, therefore may not be in good shape. Sideline till proven otherwise. That's what i would do.


Who said the check engine light was on ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Who said the check engine light was on ?


 somewhere in this unwieldy thread it was mentioned but more to the point i was using it as an example. For any safety complaint it is pretty much incumbent upon uber to act upon it, if they don't they could easily be liable. It's unfortunate because they don't have a way to quickly evaluate and clear these kinds of complaints that may be maliciously leveled against a driver just because someone wants a free ride or to get back at them for a perceived slight.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Flacco said:


> Taxi Troll.
> 
> I want Pax like you to take a Cab too


Well let's see i don't drink and i own sedan, a harly trike (three wheel), A dodge Neon i use for amateur racing, an f150. (plus taxis I rent out)

So the odds of losing all my cars to mechanical issues at any one time is pretty much nil.

And i DO take a taxi to the airport 3-4 times a year.

Uber is crazy sketchy in Orlando and i know enough cab drivers i know directly i can get a safe ride, not some greenhorn who has only been doing the job 3 weeks.

A round trip taxi to the airport is like 6 days of airport parking, usually i can park at several different friends i know who live a lot closer, so i can usually get a taxi for like 3 days of airport parking.

*And i AM a taxi troll*. I don't try to hide that fact. I never have and i never will.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> Hub will get you back on the road sooner. Show receipt, ( proof) you are good to go.


Hub does EVERYTHING QUICKER



crookedhalo said:


> Cost me $30 + the part to have a tire sensor replaced. Last time I got the sensor straight from ford, was a $90 part but you can get them from AutoZone for around $40


Or cut the power wire to the light


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> Heard this many times. Pax reporting "Check engine light", or any minor issue like the driver who was using duct tape for their head lights...
> 
> My old car had at least 2 dashboard lights, for at least 12 months, one was check engine light, I also had a broken windshield for almost two weeks...No one said anything untill I got it fixed. Also had an engine mount problem, car goes crazy when going up hill, very noisy, that lasted for about 6 months....One of my friends was involved in an accident, pocketed insurance money, and still drives with a smashed pax door, it has been at least 3 months now...
> 
> ...


I'd report the sh&# out of you.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> *GOOD CONDITION*.
> 
> That is the standard. Who defines good condition?
> 
> ...


They key is that Uber is using the word of a pax that likely has zero professional training to make the determination. It's lazy and unprofessional on their part.

If they actually demanded you had to go to the green light to get it inspected. I could actually buy the argument that they are concerned about safety. However, instead of that.... They make the driver jump through hoops for what could be an unnecessary repair (or perhaps Google an image of a dash with no TPMS light on?)

Lip service in the guise of safety is never a good thing. So this policy is a loser for drivers AND riders.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MUGATS said:


> They key is that Uber is using the word of a pax that likely has zero professional training to make the determination. It's lazy and unprofessional on their part.
> 
> If they actually demanded you had to go to the green light to get it inspected. I could actually buy the argument that they are concerned about safety. However, instead of that.... They make the driver jump through hoops for what could be an unnecessary repair (or perhaps Google an image of a dash with no TPMS light on?)
> 
> Lip service in the guise of safety is never a good thing. So this policy is a loser for drivers AND riders.


It certainly is lazy and an eays way to do it, no doubt about it, but if you fale a photo of a clear instrument panel, another pax is bound to report you.

Its not about professional expertise to diagnose a problem by pax. If a warning indicator light is on for your instrument panel, something is wrong, whether you consider is minor or not. A pax is entitled to report it as an issue much like if they report your bumper because its hanging by a thread.

Whatever the extend of the issue is, it is the drivers problem and the bottom line here is that Uber has all the authority in the world to require the issues to be resolved before they give you any more transportation leads, whether the indicator light is a bad sensor or something more serious.



Spotscat said:


> "Good condition" is a subjective term. Everyone has a different opinion and/or definition of what the term means, therefore it is virtually impossible to enforce in a contract, because the definition is so subjective and ambiguous.
> 
> It's much like saying that your vehicle must be "clean", and you must be "well dressed" - what exactly do those terms mean?
> 
> ...


Absolutely it is a subjective term. Unfortunately you do not set that definition, Uber does.

You asked me what Ubers policy was on the condition of the vehicle. I showed you they set it as good. Now you want to change the goal post to define good.

As we both agree, good is subjective and the group that gets to define it is Uber. There is no law or regulation that states they have to publish what good is defined as. Its defined however they want to define it.

If they receive a report of indicator lights being on, they can set the definition in that moment and tell you to fix it for find your own transportation leads.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It certainly is lazy and an eays way to do it, no doubt about it, but if you fale a photo of a clear instrument panel, another pax is bound to report you.
> 
> Its not about professional expertise to diagnose a problem by pax. If a warning indicator light is on for your instrument panel, something is wrong, whether you consider is minor or not. A pax is entitled to report it as an issue much like if they report your bumper because its hanging by a thread.
> 
> Whatever the extend of the issue is, it is the drivers problem and the bottom line here is that Uber has all the authority in the world to require the issues to be resolved before they give you any more transportation leads, whether the indicator light is a bad sensor or something more serious.


Uber has the authority to close your account if they dont like the look of your face. Thats the nature of the agreement we all signed.

That "right" doesnt equate to good or fair policy for drivers.

Again... This safety concern is window dressing by Uber. They provide zero training, do pathetic background checks and yet they are worried about a tire pressure lights that fail constantly?

This is more about a CYA mindset and an outwardly confrontational relationship they have cultivated with drivers.

Instant deactivation is overkill based on a complaint of this nature and does nothing to increase safety. It simply insulates Uber.... Thats it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MUGATS said:


> Uber has the authority to close your account if they dont like the look of your face. Thats the nature of the agreement we all signed.
> 
> That "right" doesnt equate to good or fair policy for drivers.
> 
> ...


Whether or not that vehicle was truly safe to drive, its off the road. So if it was safe to drive, pax are safe. If it wasnt safe to drive, pax are safe. If uber ignores the report, then theres a chance the pax is not safe.

Theres no way for the pax nor uber to know how minor your issue is nor are drivers trust worthy enough to tell the truth, theyd rather cover it up with friggin tape.

Deactivation until repair sounds fair to me.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Whether or not that vehicle was truly safe to drive, its off the road. So if it was safe to drive, pax are safe. If it wasnt safe to drive, pax are safe. If uber ignores the report, then theres a chance the pax is not safe.
> 
> Theres no way for the pax nor uber to know how minor your issue is nor are drivers trust worthy enough to tell the truth, theyd rather cover it up with friggin tape.
> 
> Deactivation until repair sounds fair to me.


My ultimate point is that this policy guarantees nothing beyond protecting Uber. 
The pax are not safe. There is no guarantee the car is fixed. I could easily "repair" a dash light problem without fixing anything.

This isn't about rider safety. It's about liability for Uber. It allows them to say they did something, without doing anything effective whatsoever.

It is their attempt to feign concerns over safety and not incur any sort of costs for ACTUALLY implementing a safety plan/procedures. That's what makes it a bad policy.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

MUGATS said:


> Uber has the authority to close your account if they dont like the look of your face. Thats the nature of the agreement we all signed.
> 
> That "right" doesnt equate to good or fair policy for drivers.
> 
> ...


Exactly!

Uber could not care less about passenger safety, all they care about is the ability to insulate themselves from a potential lawsuit in the event of an incident - corporate CYA.

Adied to that is the fact that in the event of a complaint against a driver, the response is to deactivate the driver until an "investigation" takes place - meaning sit back, let the situation cool down, then reinstate the driver 24-48 hours later. No request for response from the driver with additional details, no "investigation" by local Greenlight personnel, no progressive discipline policy, just instant deactivation until Uber decides if and when a driver may return.

Additionally, there are no policies that spell out any of this for the drivers. Given the ambiguous definitions of terms ("good condition"), and the confrontation attitude that Uber has towards the drivers, it's no wonder that Uber is losing money and drivers at an unsustainable rate.

I guarantee that all these posters who say that Uber is justified in their actions, will be on here singin' the blues when a passenger files a false complaint against them and they lose three or four days of income because Uber decided to suspend them until further "investigation".


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Uber could not care less about passenger safety, all they care about is the ability to insulate themselves from a potential lawsuit in the event of an incident - corporate CYA.
> 
> ...


Its clear that those that have been deactived, thus far, actually did have lights on so they werent falsely reported.

If someone falsely reports my light on, i can simple take a photo of my dash board being clear. I can even take a self with my self and the panel. If they need it.

The issue of this thread wasnt about falsely being accused of having an indicator light on, it was actually having one on and complaining that their year long inaction should be justified because no one reported them in that time. Until now.


MUGATS said:


> My ultimate point is that this policy guarantees nothing beyond protecting Uber.
> The pax are not safe. There is no guarantee the car is fixed. I could easily "repair" a dash light problem without fixing anything.
> 
> This isn't about rider safety. It's about liability for Uber. It allows them to say they did something, without doing anything effective whatsoever.
> ...


It is ultimately your responsibilty to ensure your equipment is in the condition that uber determines as good condition to be used for their services.

Whether its a safety issue or cosmetic issue.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

You keep defending the policy but wont acknowledge/discuss that it doesnt actually address the issue that it claims to be in place for....


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

It gives customers piece of mind not seeing random warning lights that indicate there may be some issue with the vehicle.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It gives customers piece of mind not seeing random warning lights that indicate there may be some issue with the vehicle.


If the rider was that concerned, they could have ended the trip. Not sure how reporting post-trip does anything to comfort them once they are out of the car. 
And please spare me any "safety for the next guy" arguments.

I mean if you were genuinely concerned about the state of a vehicle, why would you ever ride in it?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MUGATS said:


> You keep defending the policy but wont acknowledge/discuss that it doesnt actually address the issue that it claims to be in place for....


As much as I hate Uber I try to think about what I would do. I think that they have to respond otherwise they are negligent. Given the decentralized nature of their management of drivers (something we are thankful for most of the time), what's the best way to handle? I agree it doesn't entirely address the issue BUT I believe it is safer to deactivate pending investigate than to allow to keep driving pending investigate. So I think their policy makes things a little safer and covers their butt but clearly they could do a better job of quickly investigating and making a determination.

If I had it to do, I would probably do the same thing but have a center where drivers could bring their car for inspection in these cases to get them resolved in an hour or two rather than days of lost income. Now, if I could change anything I would do the following:

Raise rates at least 25% to pay drivers and to pay for #2

Mystery riders. I would have well trained employees take a ride with each driver periodically and rate them to a fairly high standard of cleanliness, navigation and driving ability as well as professionalism.

Cap number of drivers in an area and terminate the ones who consistently don't meet objective standards.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MUGATS said:


> You keep defending the policy but wont acknowledge/discuss that it doesnt actually address the issue that it claims to be in place for....


The issue is get your car fixed when indications are given that something is wrong.

Itd be nice if Uber inspected every single car on the road.

Some have said that why would Uber take the pax word over drivers word. This thread has made it painfully obvious why.

If you are suggesting that even by deactivating until repairs are made wont solve the issue of vehicles being of poor condition to be on the road, what would ignoring such reports do?

it may not be the best solution, but clearly relying on the trustworthiness of drivers is not the answer.

Many would rather tape and ignore the problem then solve it. Being deactivated until fixed is at least going to put a fire under them to do something. So they may do something fraudulent to get back on the road. Does that mean we should just let them keep driving with vehicles with reported issues?

Its about time vehicles and drivers were weeded out anyways. Desaturate the markets!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

MUGATS said:


> If the rider was that concerned, they could have ended the trip. Not sure how reporting post-trip does anything to comfort them once they are out of the car.
> And please spare me any "safety for the next guy" arguments.
> 
> I mean if you were genuinely concerned about the state of a vehicle, why would you ever ride in it?


In the hope that everyone does the same. Hopefully the light in the car you are in is not on either because the driver was proactive or and fixed it or someone reported the driver and they had to fix it.

It is about safety and also value for your money. I expect a vehicle that is good working order when I get in an Uber if that is not what I find than I want a reduced price for that trip from Uber.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

MUGATS said:


> You keep defending the policy but wont acknowledge/discuss that it doesnt actually address the issue that it claims to be in place for....


He can't, because there is no policy!

There is, however, an ambiguous definition that means whatever they decide it means at that given moment, and a "Shoot first, ask questions later" corporate mentality regarding driver deactivation for mechanical issues - be they real or imagined.

In Missouri, vehicle inspections are done at licensing - the vehicle must pass inspection in order to be licensed. However, we can also buy two year tags, which means my vehicle won't be inspected again until August of 2018 (I renewed the plates 8/16).

IMHO - If Uber truly cared about safety, they'd require all vehicles to submit a valid inspection performed by a mechanic either at a set number of miles, number of trips, or a set time frame (quarterly, tri-annually, semi-annually).



Uberfunitis said:


> In the hope that everyone does the same. Hopefully the light in the car you are in is not on either because the driver was proactive or and fixed it or someone reported the driver and they had to fix it.
> 
> It is about safety and also value for your money. I expect a vehicle that is good working order when I get in an Uber if that is not what I find than I want a reduced price for that trip from Uber.


You order an Uber and notice along the way that the "Check Engine" light is on. Unbeknownst to you, it is because of a loose fuel cap. Nevermind that you arrive at your destination safely with no incidents, this warning light makes you feel unsafe and also feel that you didn't receive adequate value for your money - so you report it to Uber.
Uber apologizes, give you a ride credit, and temporarily suspends the driver involved pending further investigation.

Using the ride credit you have now obtained, you order another Uber. Again, unbeknownst to you, this driver has been driving for over 36 hours straight with occasional cat naps only, and is now driving you to your destination at highway speed, in the rain, with tires that only have 2/32" of tread.

But, you'll feel safe - and that is all that matters, isn't it?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> But, you'll feel safe - and that is all that matters, isn't it?


I would get a discounted or free ride for my troubles of reporting it, and that is what matters to me the most, less competition on the road is an added bonus.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> I'd report the sh&# out of you.


Good thing he cant see the lights in the cockpit of commercial airliners !



Spotscat said:


> He can't, because there is no policy!
> 
> There is, however, an ambiguous definition that means whatever they decide it means at that given moment, and a "Shoot first, ask questions later" corporate mentality regarding driver deactivation for mechanical issues - be they real or imagined.
> 
> ...


What a SHAM !


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

i have had this light just fix it, its either low pressure which is free to fix or the sensor is bad which costs about 60 bucks to fix


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> i have had this light just fix it, its either low pressure which is free to fix or the sensor is bad which costs about 60 bucks to fix


Snip.
Clip the wire.
No more light.
Ever.
Screw pax.
Screw uber.

Wire cutters.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would get a discounted or free ride for my troubles of reporting it, and that is what matters to me the most, less competition on the road is an added bonus.


But earlier you stated (bold italics mine) "_*It is about safety*_ and also value for your money. I expect a vehicle that is good working order when I get in an Uber if that is not what I find than I want a reduced price for that trip from Uber."

It appears that given a choice between riding in a vehicle with bald tires, or riding in a vehicle with a "Check Engine" light on, you'll take the one with the "Check Engine" light - because that will let you complain to Uber and collect a refund and/or a free ride credit.

So it isn't about safety, is it?

Being able to milk the system and get free and/or discounted Uber rides is what matters the most to you, and if a driver or two happens to be deactivated either temporarily or permanently as a result, then "_*...less competition on the road is an added bonus.*_"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> But earlier you stated (bold italics mine) "_*It is about safety*_ and also value for your money. I expect a vehicle that is good working order when I get in an Uber if that is not what I find than I want a reduced price for that trip from Uber."
> 
> It appears that given a choice between riding in a vehicle with bald tires, or riding in a vehicle with a "Check Engine" light on, you'll take the one with the "Check Engine" light - because that will let you complain to Uber and collect a refund and/or a free ride credit.
> 
> ...


Hate the game not the player!

If it is something that is important to Uber and they are willing to essentially pay me for notifying them, than I will take their money and make such notification.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> So it isn't about safety, is it?
> 
> "


He's always contradicting himself. 
I've come to the conclusion that he doesn't really believe what he's saying, which is why he changes his arguments. 
He just doesn't like drivers so he likes stirring things up


----------



## Tony martel (Jun 26, 2017)

Robert finnly said:


> Had my car for a year and that tmps light been on since I was approved to drive by the person at the greenhub, never had a problem cause my tires are fine and its just a sensor error.. now im completely screwed


I had that same light come on in my car all the time and it was an older Kia Sedona 2006 I put my business card on the dashboard over it no one could see it doesn't mean a damn thing if it's a TPMS light rotating tires isn't going to help sometimes those sensors go out and they're expensive and you don't need them anyhow just put something over the light


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tony martel said:


> I put my business card on the dashboard over it no one could see it


That's pretty smart.
A family picture would also be good. They wouldnt suspect it's there to cover something up


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

i would not do anything crooked just fill your tires or replace the sensor, you dont want a popped tire on the road!!!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> He's always contradicting himself.
> I've come to the conclusion that he doesn't really believe what he's saying, which is why he changes his arguments.
> He just doesn't like drivers so he likes stirring things up


There was no contradiction, I said it was about the money as well in the post.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Hate the game not the player!
> 
> If it is something that is important to Uber and they are willing to essentially pay me for notifying them, than I will take their money and make such notification.


When you stated previously "_It is about safety..._" - apparently, as Maury Povich says, "That was a lie."

"_If it is something that is important to Uber and they are willing to essentially pay me for notifying them..." _Uber doesn't care about vehicle safety, as demonstrated by their complete lack of any program to insure that vehicles are well-maintained and roadworthy between annual or bi-annual state licensing inspections. Uber isn't paying you, they're giving you ride credits as customer service.

So safety isn't the issue, free rides are, because, again in your own words, "_I would get a discounted or free ride for my troubles of reporting it, and that is what matters to me the most..._".

I don't think I have the vocabulary necessary to express how reprehensible, contemptible, and generally disgusting that attitude is.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> When you stated previously "_It is about safety..._" - apparently, as Maury Povich says, "That was a lie."
> 
> "_If it is something that is important to Uber and they are willing to essentially pay me for notifying them..." _Uber doesn't care about vehicle safety, as demonstrated by their complete lack of any program to insure that vehicles are well-maintained and roadworthy between annual or bi-annual state licensing inspections. Uber isn't paying you, they're giving you ride credits as customer service.
> 
> ...


I do find it a safety issue, a safety issue that I will report and receive compensation for such reporting the two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> He's always contradicting himself.
> I've come to the conclusion that he doesn't really believe what he's saying, which is why he changes his arguments.
> He just doesn't like drivers so he likes stirring things up


That's a very pathetic way to live a life. I almost feel sorry for him. Almost...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> When you stated previously "_It is about safety..._" - apparently, as Maury Povich says, "That was a lie."


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do find it a safety issue, a safety issue that I will report and receive compensation for such reporting the two are not mutually exclusive.


No, you don't find it a safety issue.

You don't value safety, what you value is the *perception* of safety. As long there are no warning lights on on the dash, you will ride along in ignorant bliss, hoping that you can find an issue to report, because... _"I would get a discounted or free ride for my troubles of reporting it, and that is what matters to me the most..._".

Despicable. Truly despicable.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> No, you don't find it a safety issue.
> 
> You don't value safety, what you value is the *perception* of safety. As long there are no warning lights on on the dash, you will ride along in ignorant bliss, hoping that you can find an issue to report, because... _"I would get a discounted or free ride for my troubles of reporting it, and that is what matters to me the most..._".
> 
> Despicable. Truly despicable.


I do find it a safety issue, as well as value safety. That indicator light is an easy no brainier indicator that there is something not correct with the vehicle. If the driver is willing to drive with obvious issues with their vehicle what else are they doing that is not so obvious.

Perception is important as well especially when dealing with customer service.

If Uber is willing to pay me to find issues with your vehicle than that only motivates me more to find issues and report them. I will not lie in a report but I will not pass up the opportunity to earn more money by reporting what Uber values and determines as a safety issue.

It sounds like you have an issue with what Uber defines as a safety issue, perhaps you should take it up with them.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do find it a safety issue, as well as value safety. That indicator light is an easy no brainier indicator that there is something not correct with the vehicle. If the driver is willing to drive with obvious issues with their vehicle what else are they doing that is not so obvious.
> 
> Perception is important as well especially when dealing with customer service.
> 
> ...


The issue I have with Uber is that nothing is defined - there is no policy that says what safety issues are and are not grounds for temporary or permanent deactivation.

The issue I have with you, is that by your own admission you aren't concerned about overall safety as much as you are about looking for alleged safety issues that will allow you to collect free rides from the company. For the record - you are not being "paid" or allowed to "earn more money" by Uber any more than McDonald's "pays" you when your order is incorrect.

If you were doing complete walk around vehicle inspections (like the one below that I've done pretty much daily for the last 30 years), then I would believe that you have a genuine belief in highway safety.

But... you don't. You are looking for anything that you can complain about in order to collect a free ride from Uber!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> The issue I have with Uber is that nothing is defined - there is no policy that says what safety issues are and are not grounds for temporary or permanent deactivation.
> 
> The issue I have with you, is that by your own admission you aren't concerned about overall safety as much as you are about looking for alleged safety issues that will allow you to collect free rides from the company. For the record - you are not being "paid" or allowed to "earn more money" by Uber any more than McDonald's "pays" you when your order is incorrect.
> 
> ...


That is Ubers system, they rely on customer feedback and compensate them for that feedback to identify potential safety issues. If there is nothing seriously wrong than it is a quick easy fix and you are back on the road with a few pictures showing that there are no problems. If there is indeed something more than it will require more time and work to in the case we are talking about either fix the faulty sensor or the underlying problem causing the sensor to indicate a problem.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is Ubers system, they rely on customer feedback and compensate them for that feedback to identify potential safety issues.


Wrong again!

According to the Uber website for riders - "Your feedback helps us improve the Uber experience for everyone. Our 24/7 global support team reviews feedback and will follow up with appropriate action on any reports of conduct that violate our community guidelines."

This is the link to the aforementioned "Community Guidelines". -- https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/

Show me in there where it states that,
1) A rider can be "compensated", "reimbursed", "paid", or "earn money" for reporting vehicle safety issues.
2) Exactly what vehicle safety issues can lead to a driver being deactivated, either temporarily or permanently.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It doesnt matter how you feel it should be defined. Uber is able to define it, and they probably do so on the fly.

You can threaten arbitration, that seems to work in some cases as seen in other threads. It may work in this case, they may do it just to get you off their back.

I guarantee if you do end up in arbitration, youll end up losing and wasting time. Time you could have spent fixing the problem and driving to earn that money back.

Its all up to you guys. Being an adult is being able to mitigrate your individual risk throughout life. If this is a risk you want to take, have at it, tape that dashboard up!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Wrong again!
> 
> According to the Uber website for riders - "Your feedback helps us improve the Uber experience for everyone. Our 24/7 global support team reviews feedback and will follow up with appropriate action on any reports of conduct that violate our community guidelines."
> 
> ...


There is the written policy and it is vague on purpose, and than there is the policy in action. I am not going to sit here and try and argue with you over what Uber published and if it is explicit enough, it is not and that is intentional.

I am talking about how it works in reality currently. In practice they compensate you as a passenger in either Uber credit or refunds for taking the time to report issues if Uber in its sole discretion determine that such issue should receive compensation associated with it.


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> Had my car for a year and that tmps light been on since I was approved to drive by the person at the greenhub, never had a problem cause my tires are fine and its just a sensor error.. now im completely screwed


Sensors are not too expensive. That will take care of it!!



Uberfunitis said:


> I would have no idea what the light was on for but there being a light on would be a concern to me as paying for a safe reliable car is something that I consider included in the fare.


We lived over 100 years without tire sensors
. 
TPMS Sensor has nothing to do with safety. It alerts the drier when his tires fall 2 psi below the manufacturer recommendation. If you check your tires on a regular basis, you will never have a problem.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

carsalesman said:


> We lived over 100 years without tire sensors
> .
> TPMS Sensor has nothing to do with safety. It alerts the drier when his tires fall 2 psi below the manufacturer recommendation. If you check your tires on a regular basis, you will never have a problem.


If the driver is not taking care of his tire pressure and making sure that it is correct, what else is he or she blowing off as well.

From the back seat as a passenger, I have no idea what the indicator is for, other than an indicator that the vehicle needs attention in some way. I am not going to play detective and try and figure it out nor get into a discussion with the driver over such things as they will most always get defensive and rationalize why it is not important for any number of reasons. I just notify the ride share company and let them deal with it whatever it is that needs attention.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

So OP, What happened? Did you get reactivated?


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Tony martel said:


> I had that same light come on in my car all the time and it was an older Kia Sedona 2006 I put my business card on the dashboard over it no one could see it doesn't mean a damn thing if it's a TPMS light rotating tires isn't going to help sometimes those sensors go out and they're expensive and you don't need them anyhow just put something over the light


I have a Hyundai sonata so covering my dash is impossible unless i can get under the plastic which i doubt



UberLaLa said:


> So OP, What happened? Did you get reactivated?


Yea but lights still on. I went to the hub and explained its not a safety issue and showed the a receipt from the shop saying so. I replaced the 2 sensors but that wasn't enough and to get rid of the light i dont even care to think how much that will cost. So idk what to do. Cost me 300 and problem still not solved wee.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Robert finnly said:


> I have a Hyundai sonata so covering my dash is impossible unless i can get under the plastic which i doubt
> 
> Yea but lights still on. I went to the hub and explained its not a safety issue and showed the a receipt from the shop saying so. I replaced the 2 sensors but that wasn't enough and to get rid of the light i dont even care to think how much that will cost. So idk what to do. Cost me 300 and problem still not solved wee.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> Yea but lights still on. I went to the hub and explained its not a safety issue and showed the a receipt from the shop saying so. I replaced the 2 sensors but that wasn't enough and to get rid of the light i dont even care to think how much that will cost. So idk what to do. Cost me 300 and problem still not solved wee.


If its not a faulty sensor than it must be something else causing the indicator to come on. Unless someone knows exactly what the cause is I find it hard to believe that one can say with any certainty that it is safe......... mission control we have a warning light indicating a problem we have swapped out the sensors and that did not fix the problem, I have no idea what it would take to fix it..... should we launch?


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


>


Ty now i need someone who can do it


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Robert finnly said:


> Ty now i need someone who can do it


Just follow that _poorly explained_ video


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

carsalesman said:


> We lived over 100 years without tire sensors
> .
> TPMS Sensor has nothing to do with safety. It alerts the drier when his tires fall 2 psi below the manufacturer recommendation. If you check your tires on a regular basis, you will never have a problem.


You have a lot of generalized and false statements there.

My TPMS light just came on mid-shift last night. I just put new tires on 2 weeks ago!!
Noticed it was pulling to right slightly. Pulled over and sure enough, a screw in my brand new tire.
I turned off the app and drove straight home.

Could I have kept driving? Probably. Would it have been safe? Not really.
Also, sensor alerts when tire pressure drops 25%, not 2 psi.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> Had my car for a year and that tmps light been on since I was approved to drive by the person at the greenhub, never had a problem cause my tires are fine and its just a sensor error.. now im completely screwed


Just get someone to turn it off and take the pic. Put a stickee or something over your light fro m now on.


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You have a lot of generalized and false statements there.
> 
> My TPMS light just came on mid-shift last night. I just put new tires on 2 weeks ago!!
> Noticed it was pulling to right slightly. Pulled over and sure enough, a screw in my brand new tire.
> ...


25%??? Really? 25% of 32 psi is almost 7 pounds of air. Very dangerous if light comes on then.

I was in the car business for 16 years. I might know a little more about that.

2 psi below manufacturer recommendation will cause light to come on. If your light comes on, you he a leak for sure.

What about before tpms? Didn't you check your tire regularly???

And Yes, car pulling to the right or left is a good indication of inflation problems


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

carsalesman said:


> 25%??? Really? 25% of 32 psi is almost 7 pounds of air. Very dangerous if light comes on then.
> 
> I was in the car business for 16 years. I might know a little more about that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, really. My light doesn't go on with 2 psi, or 5 psi drop, for that matter.
I think I'll stick with Schrader's guideline:

"What to Do When You See the Tire Pressure Alert
When your TPMS warning light comes on, please exercise caution. This means that *one or more of your tires may be at least 25% below recommended inflation pressure."
*
Also, you made *both* the following statements:
"TPMS Sensor has nothing to do with safety."
"Very dangerous if light comes on then."
*Both* cannot be true.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

My check engine light is on, or is it?


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah, really. My light doesn't go on with 2 psi, or 5 psi drop, for that matter.
> I think I'll stick with Schrader's guideline:
> 
> "What to Do When You See the Tire Pressure Alert
> ...


In your scenario, If you have 35 psi in your tires, the light will not come on until you are 27 PSI or below. Don't know where you are getting 25%. Please show!!!

2 PSI or more below manufacturer recommendation causes light to come on.

Not worth arguing about!!

TPMS failure could be the cause of the light. NOT PSI. It is a caution light. Not a warning light!!!

My original point was we lived without TPMS for over a hundred years.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

carsalesman said:


> My original point was we lived without TPMS for over a hundred years.


People also used to pay much more attention to their tire pressure than they do today. It used to be that when someone filled up their fuel they checked their fluids and tire pressure. Hardly anyone does that today they all rely on these indicators to let them know when problems should be checked out or it gets caught at oil change time that are getting less and less frequent.


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> People also used to pay much more attention to their tire pressure than they do today. It used to be that when someone filled up their fuel they checked their fluids and tire pressure. Hardly anyone does that today they all rely on these indicators to let them know when problems should be checked out or it gets caught at oil change time that are getting less and less frequent.


Make a habit of glancing at your tires everyday when you are cleaning your windows for the days first ride. You will notice a tire issue before you even start your car.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

carsalesman said:


> Make a habit of glancing at your tires everyday when you are cleaning your windows for the days first ride. You will notice a tire issue before you even start your car.


As a passenger I can not count on the driver doing that that is why I report indicator lights when I see them. Yes I may know that my vehicle is safe but I do not know that someone else vehicle is save especially when they have indicators saying that there may be a problem.


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> As a passenger I can not count on the driver doing that that is why I report indicator lights when I see them. Yes I may know that my vehicle is safe but I do not know that someone else vehicle is save especially when they have indicators saying that there may be a problem.


I have seen the quality of your posts and I would say you are an unhappy person in general and you worry about too many small things and you worry about things you cannot control.

Don't Sweat the Small Stuff!!

You CANNOT change the world!!

Change Yourself!!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

carsalesman said:


> I have seen the quality of your posts and I would say you are an unhappy person in general and you worry about too many small things and you worry about things you cannot control.
> 
> Don't Sweat the Small Stuff!!
> 
> ...


I am not unhappy at all and don't worry about many things unless I have reason to and in this case the reason is discounted rides or Uber credit for reporting such issues.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

carsalesman said:


> In your scenario, If you have 35 psi in your tires, the light will not come on until you are 27 PSI or below. Don't know where you are getting 25%. Please show!!!


See above, and real world experience. Google for more info.


carsalesman said:


> 2 PSI or more below manufacturer recommendation causes light to come on.


Repeating this over and over doesn't make it true.
Tire pressure fluctuates 1 psi for every 10 deg Fahrenheit in temperature generally. So you're saying, if everybody's tires are at spec at 90 degF in the day, everybody's TPMS light will go on when the temp drop to 70 degF at night?


carsalesman said:


> Not worth arguing about!!


I'm correcting and teaching you. YOU are arguing.


carsalesman said:


> It is a caution light. Not a warning light!!!


carsalesman indeed. LOL.

Maybe I should use more exclamation points, and it might sink in.........I doubt it though.


----------



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

Those sensors don't always indicate a low tire it more measure difference in tire pressure also so just set all tire pressure to whats indicated on the driver door jam including spare and light should go out unless a sensor is bad or not there at all.. 100 years of driving just fine without T.P.M.S. sensors now it's all of a sudden a 
B.F.D


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

My rear seat belt is broken so I provide a strong rope. Nobody has complained yet. Maybe PAX don't like you.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Dave2016 said:


> Those sensors don't always indicate a low tire it more measure difference in tire pressure also so just set all tire pressure to whats indicated on the driver door jam including spare and light should go out unless a sensor is bad or not there at all.. 100 years of driving just fine without T.P.M.S. sensors now it's all of a sudden a
> B.F.D


and many people have been injured and killed due to tire failure because of underinflation:

"...in 1999, underinflated tires contributed to 247, or 0.8 percent, of 32,061 fatalities and 23,100, or 0.8 percent, of almost 3 million injuries." [Source: http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-07-246R].


----------



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

You don't know how to manually check your tire pressure. I visually check mine once a week and check pressure several times a year. I've never had an issue and none of my cars ever Had t.p.m.s. just be vigilant and have common sense


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Also, sensor alerts when tire pressure drops 25%, not 2 psi.





carsalesman said:


> 25%??? Really? 25% of 32 psi is almost 7 pounds of air. Very dangerous if light comes on then.
> 
> I was in the car business for 16 years. I might know a little more about that.
> 
> ...


Individual systems vary, but 25% is the typically quoted number. as noted by others, 2 PSI is not a usable number, as tires change pressure based on temperature, tire load, and altitude. Heck, the TPMS system in my car doesn't even use pressure sensors, it uses the ABS system to monitor tire rotation!


Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah, really. My light doesn't go on with 2 psi, or 5 psi drop, for that matter.
> I think I'll stick with Schrader's guideline:
> 
> "What to Do When You See the Tire Pressure Alert
> When your TPMS warning light comes on, please exercise caution. This means that *one or more of your tires may be at least 25% below recommended inflation pressure."*


He is getting his information from a manufacturer of parts in TPMS systems, Schrader (you may have heard of Schrader Valves? Schrader valves are that nifty little nib that sticks out of your rim that you put air into the tires!

And for those that are too lazy to be bothered to look things up, here is his source: http://www.tpmsmadesimple.com/faq.php (site is provided by Schrader)


----------



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah I fully understand what tire pressure monitoring systems are I have a degree in the field Science in automotive technology. I'm just sayingv it wouldn't be top of my priority of things to address on my car and the pax that reported that driver for that dash light was just a miserable s.o.b. That's all. 
You guys are ******ed and rediculous


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Try disconnecting the battery to reset the warning light. I had a new set of tires put on 3 years ago all the way around and the light came back on the next day and never went off. I just bought another set recently and the light went off and has not come back on yet. Go figure.


----------



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

Also check the pressure in the spare a lot of those have the sensor to and nobody remembers to check it


----------

